# WANTED: Used Copy of Dr Richards Tapes/CDs



## hummingbird45 (Jun 10, 2009)

hey SAS,
i'm looking for a copy of dr richards self-help program - does anyone have one they want to sell/trade? i can't afford new and everything else i've seen was too expensive. i can trade movies ("many* titles, just name it), music, books, or a new copy of linda bassetts kit "attacking anxiety and depression" which is going for $479 right now. 

or set your price. thanks.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Maybe there is something you can check on e-bay. Be careful about trying to sell or buy stuff on the public boards. We usually consider it spam. This thread may remain open as long as there are no links posted to sites selling the product. Buying, trading and selling communications can be done in a private message or email.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Watch****
Anyone posting information on ILLEGALLY obtaining these products will be INFRACTED.
The post will be removed.


----------

